# Early Gracie Footage



## Transk53 (Sep 7, 2014)

Saw this on FB. Quite interesting I thought.

*Clicky*


----------



## Steve (Sep 7, 2014)

Very cool!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 7, 2014)

Good stuff!!!


----------



## Hanzou (Sep 7, 2014)

Very interesting.


----------



## Buka (Sep 8, 2014)

That's one hell of a cool find. Wow.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 8, 2014)

enjoyed  it thanks for the find


----------



## mook jong man (Sep 8, 2014)

So the take away from that is.
In Brazil , in the 50s you could just go down to the beach , push a much smaller man to the ground , grab his girlfriend by the arm and make her go off with you by force.

And she would be totally ok with that.


----------



## Buka (Sep 8, 2014)

mook jong man said:


> So the take away from that is.
> In Brazil , in the 50s you could just go down to the beach , push a much smaller man to the ground , grab his girlfriend by the arm and make her go off with you by force.
> 
> And she would be totally ok with that.



I think it was a take on the old Charles Atlas "kick sand in the skinny guy's face" advertising campaign that was hugely successful back in the 1940's more so than any social comment on Brazil or it's people.


----------



## Transk53 (Sep 8, 2014)

mook jong man said:


> So the take away from that is.
> In Brazil , in the 50s you could just go down to the beach , push a much smaller man to the ground , grab his girlfriend by the arm and make her go off with you by force.
> 
> And she would be totally ok with that.



Yeah I am lost with this, you did cite Girlfriend.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Sep 8, 2014)

mook jong man said:


> So the take away from that is.
> In Brazil , in the 50s you could just go down to the beach , push a much smaller man to the ground , grab his girlfriend by the arm and make her go off with you by force.
> 
> And she would be totally ok with that.



Didn't you know that women are but prizes to be won in competition between men, with no agency or volition of their own?

I mean, that's what popular media (including those Charles Atlas ads that Buka mentions) have been telling us for decades if not centuries. They wouldn't lie to us about something like that, would they?


----------

